# Tyco Turbo Train....



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I found one complete set in a box (very good shape with everything in it!! I got it from craigslist for 25 bucks!!) now i set it up for my son. now the problem with the chassis (i need that kind of rear tires to make it work) any idea where i can get some? i did try all kinds of tires i have from my bench (all kinds of silicone , etc.. i need some kind of tall tires) Let me know if anyone have a idea or know where to get some..

Thanks
Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Try Tyco front wheels(HP7 I think) mounted on the rear axle with AFX tires. I remember doing this to the trains once. The silicone tires I used at the time were a little narrower than standard AFX tires.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

JAG Hobbies has black silicone SuperTires .474 & .490 at the bottom of this page.

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/super_tires.htm

I'm not sure but those might work.
They would be for the AFX Magnatraction and Tyco HP-7.

__________________


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

its very thin and tall.. just fyi. i did try some supertires on it and i had to cut it half but not tall enough. i am gonna look for some old hp7 tires like kiwi said. 

Wes


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

If you can find the axles from the mattel "Cars" sets (Lightning McQueen & Doc Hudson) from a few years back, I've found they work.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

so far i tried hp7 tires it did work but not too good. now you guys will laugh. i tried this tycopro white boot tires and it works like a charm!! its thin and tall. i am lucky to find 2 pairs in good shape. now my boy is happy and been playing with it two days !!! 

Wes


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

The twin Turbo Trains had the taller tires you are referring. I bought two repair kits that were NOS from E-bay (Flea-Bay) about 2 years ago. Good Luck!


----------

